# Hallo von dem Neuen



## Rudi_Striker (16 Juni 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

auch von mir ein freundliches "Hallo" in die Runde

Schönes Wochenende :thumbup:


----------



## BlueLynne (16 Juni 2018)

welcome and fun on the board


----------



## General (16 Juni 2018)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Voyeurfriend (17 Juni 2018)

Herzlich willkommen und viel Spass auf der Seite hier!


----------



## weazel32 (17 Juni 2018)

Welcome on Board


----------

